# Minnesota community comes together to build a disabled Navy vet a ramp



## Robert59 (Oct 12, 2020)

*Navy veteran Bob McReynolds also got a new flag pole to replace one that had been vandalized*
A Minnesota community has come together to build a ramp for a disabled Vietnam War veteran in need of help getting in and out of his house for doctor’s appointments. 

https://www.foxnews.com/us/minnesota-community-comes-together-to-build-a-disabled-navy-vet-a-ramp


----------

